# Motobecane Immortal Pro, 59 or 62cm?



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the look of the all carbon Immortal Pro, but I'm unsure which size would suit me best.

I'm 6'2" with inside leg 34 5/8th's aka 88cm, should I be looking to get a 59cm or 62cm?

Thanks.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

*Try these sites*

Hi,
You might want to try these sites. I found the second one particularly enlightening. If you find yourself in the middle of sizes I would go shorter-just MHO.

http://www.cbss.ca/Custom.htm
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*size assistance*

i am basically the same size and went with the 62 cm le champion. found it very comfortable once i got used to the more compact geometry vs my old 63 cm cannondale.
i am 6'2" with a 34.25 inseam and 36" sleeve length if that helps.


----------

